# Vibration at idle with warm engine.



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi all,
For a while I have been noticing that when the engine is iddling and warm, and barely any vibration should be noticed inside, I can feel a noticeable engine related vibration that goes away at about 900-1000rpm. It seems to increase slightly when I turn the steering wheel froms side to side, or when the engaged gear is R or D rather than N.
I inspected the engine mounts and seemed ok, although is difficult to ascertain as they are covered by a boot. Also the plumbing that connects the vacuum pump to the solenoid valve and the engine mounts seeems allright too. 
I am therefore wondering if the N144 solenoid valve that regulates the engine mounts might be faulty, however there is no related fault at all. I still have to check the condition of the gearbox mounts though.
So:
Has anyone experienced this sort of vibration? 
Do you know how to check the N144 valve?
Many thanks in advance.

Gabriel


----------



## volkswagenphaeton (Feb 4, 2016)

I also had this problem on my first phaeton 3.0 and the cause was the engine mounts , after i changed them there was no vibration . How did you check the engine mounts , did you go to VW or you did it by your self , because only if you take them down you can see they are compacted compared with new ones.


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

I forgot to mention that my Phaeton currently has 152.000km and had the ATF fluid renewed at 100.000km.
I inspected the engine mounts myself at car lift. I looked for oil seapage and could not see any. As I did not have any new mount handy I could not check the dimensions.
Did you replace the mounts yourself? Do you happen to know how difficult it is? I guess that it might involve lifting the engine somehow...

Gabriel


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Is it cyclical?


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Not really. It is more pronounced al 700-750rpm, and diminishes as rpm icreases. At 900-1000 goes away and it is not percievable during normal driving conditions, just at stand still.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Mine's been similar ever since they changed the transmission. There are some transmission mount points you can check, I found they'd stripped one of the bolts on mine and just left it out. I re-tapped it and put a new bolt in but it didn't seem to make much difference.


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the input. :thumbup:
I forgot to mention that I also had a look at the injection quantities with vcds and seem to be well within specs.
I found a German forum in which a German fella stated that he had to replace both the engine and the tranny mounts in order to get rid of a similar vibration issue.

Gabriel


----------



## volkswagenphaeton (Feb 4, 2016)

i didn't replaced them my self but i saw how is done at an authorized service. They used a engine lifting rack with chains fitted to special places and lifted it just a little to hold the engine when the frame was off , of course they removed more parts to get to the engine mounts , with the right tool , a elevator and someone who knows their way around the phaeton shouldn't take to long , i think 2-4 hours.... My car had this problem long time before i bought it and nobody cared to change them , the vibration was very intrusive , so much that the body resonated loudly at idle but if i push the gas a little the vibration disappeared , it was just a little softer in Neutral than Drive. When i compared the new mounts with the old one i saw that the old ones were compressed very much but didn't see any leak on them , after the replacement i really did not feel any vibration at all , smoother engine than my 2007 golf gti.

http://s1284.photobucket.com/user/keirn/media/phaeton-rig1_zpse14373c5.jpg.html

This is not my car , but it should give you an ideea about the procedure.


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

volkswagenphaeton said:


> the vibration was very intrusive , so much that the body resonated loudly at idle but if i push the gas a little the vibration disappeared


I know what you mean. I can hear my sunglasses rattling inside its storage compartment at the roof console.

Gabriel


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi,
I had the engine mounts replaced yesterdayat my local VW dealer. It did not take long, about two and a half hours.
Now my phaeton is way quieter. My sunglasses  do not rattle any more and the vibration at iddle is almost gone. There is still some residual vibration that I believe is intrinsic to the diesel engine but not 100% sure. Perhaps it is worth replacing the transmission mounts too. What I have also noticed is that engine start up and shutting down is smoother, so are gear changes. 

Gabriel


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

Congratulations on fixing the vibration Gabriel. 

I thought that the Phaeton had some sort of clever damping adjustment on the mounting bushes, or was it just the W12's ?

I can find a schematic of the lower gearbox mounts and engine mounts but these seem to be described as just rubber bushes :

http://www.partsbase.org/vw/phaeton-phae-eu-2011-39985-transmission-securing-parts-6-speed-automatic-gearbox-four-wheel-drive/ 

http://www.partsbase.org/vw/phaeton-phae-eu-2011-19940-securing-parts-for-engine/

Robbie.


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

robbie-rocket-pants said:


> I thought that the Phaeton had some sort of clever damping adjustment on the mounting bushes, or was it just the W12's ?
> 
> I can find a schematic of the lower gearbox mounts and engine mounts but these seem to be described as just rubber bushes :


Hi Rob,
Yes, dampening of the engine mounts is controlled by means of vacuum in our TDIs.
Although all the mounts are described as rubber bushes the engine ones are "active", whereas the gearbox ones are "passive". Both engine mounts are equal, however the transmission ones are different. Be aware of that in case you order them. I have already ordered the tranny mounts too.

Gabriel


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi,
Had the gearbox mount replaced this afternoon. 
I say "mount" because regardless what ETKA said, the tranny of my 08 3.0TDI has a SINGLE MOUNT located on the RIGHT HAND SIDE. On the left hand side there is only a castellated rubber pad that rests on the bridge that supports the right hand side mount.
I would say that the residual vibration that I felt is gone, so vibration wise, the engine mounts sorted about 90% of it and the gearbox mount the remaining 10%. The engine mounts displayed some cracks on the rubber bellows whereas the outer surface of gearbox mount was sound.

Gabriel


----------



## volkswagenphaeton (Feb 4, 2016)

I also had the same problem with my second phaeton , i changed the engine mounts it is better but i still have some vibration , i want to change the transmission mount also because i noticed that the remaining vibration is mostly on the passenger side , so i think that the transmission mount may be the problem , and when i shift from reverse to drive the transmission gives a little shake . Can you tell me how you changed the transmission mounts , did they have to lower the engine or something like that?


----------



## Widescreen111 (Sep 19, 2015)

*Storage compartment at the roof console ?*



Gabs08PHTN said:


> I know what you mean. I can hear my sunglasses rattling inside its storage compartment at the roof console.
> 
> Gabriel


Hi Gabriel,
Do you have a picture of how the storage compartment at roof console looks like, cause I don´t have it on my MY2009 3,0 TDI ?
Perhaps I can retrofit it 

BR
Leo


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi,
Sorry for my very late reply but I have been extremely busy lately.
In the picture below I have outlined the storage compartment at the roof console. To open it you have to press the chromed trim and release it. 
I hope it helps.

Gabriel


----------



## Krizzy (Feb 7, 2018)

But this storage is only for cars without sunroof.


----------



## tenken1013 (Sep 29, 2019)

Hello,

I am a new owner of a pre-owned 2016 Audi A6 2.0T Quattro Premium Plus with ~25,500 miles on it.

The car doesn't seem to have any major issues at all but when I cold start it or am in idle, there seems to be a very subtle vibration for 2 seconds every 30 seconds or so. When I cold start it, it's very noticeable at the start and gets more subtle. It's a very subtle and gentle but noticeable vibration.

I thought it might be because of some gunk in the gas tank since the car sat in a parking lot for a long time before being purchased. And having added fuel additive and now almost running a full tank of it, the vibration doesn't seem to go away. Does anyone has had experience with this issue or have any idea? My friends think it might be the throttle?

Update: this morning I cold started the car and turned off the A/C immediately and rev the car to ~3000 RPMs. There was a considerable amount of knock and a sound that sounded like something was loose. Any ideas?

Please let me know your thoughts!

Thanks!


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

tenken1013 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a new owner of a pre-owned 2016 Audi A6 2.0T Quattro Premium Plus with ~25,500 miles on it.
> 
> ...


You have a completely different animal. Different engine and different platform. No Phaeton came with a 2.0T engine. The only other car on the Phaeton platform is the Bentley Continental. I have no idea what platform the A8 uses but some of them share some parts with the Phaeton. (The A8 would be the closest Audi to a Phaeton.)

Having said that, you may have active engine mounts like the Phaeton but that's something you should ask in the A6 forum:

https://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?5287-A6-S6-RS6-A7-S7-RS7-(C7)

Good luck. You are welcome back any time but we probably can't help much unless one of us also has an A6 2.0T. 

-Eric


----------

